# Need recommendation for chart software for Lowrance



## Wintille (Mar 24, 2011)

I have a Lowrance LMS 339C and I need to get some charting/mapping software. Anyone have any recommendations for the best software to get, what would be compatible with that model, and the best place to look at buying the software. 
Thanks


----------



## Michael (Jul 22, 2009)

I have no personal experience however I have been told that Navionics Platinum is the way to go.


----------

